# Repashy grassland grazer



## Kori5 (May 10, 2016)

So we bought this. It has a nice smell and ingredients are pretty good. You are supposed to mix one part with three parts water and boil it. Then you let is sit at room temp until firm. My guy doesn't like it. Surprise surprise . I think I'll get the superveggie too, as it is a supplement. Has anyone tried it?


----------



## ZEROPILOT (May 10, 2016)

I use the Repashy Redfoot supplement formula.
I love the stuff. But you just sprinkle it on the food. 
I've never seen the gel food.


----------



## wellington (May 10, 2016)

I use it for winter time treats. I love the stuff and so do my torts. Give new foods a little bit of time for your tort to get used to it. Try mixing with favorite foods to start. I have a picky leopard that is slow to like new stuff


----------



## Kori5 (May 10, 2016)

Thanks both . I'll get the redfoot supplement too, as we ran out of his usual. The trick with mixing things works but he usually takes a few bites and then makes a annoyed face . Same with mazuri. I think the problem is he was fed with weeds his whole life without any kind of pellets so he will take his time. But I won't quit offering . As I like to think of these things as a little extra, to fulfill his dietary needs.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (May 10, 2016)

I used Repashy supplement when I had babies. 
They would eat it just fine when the other white powder type got rejected.


----------



## BrianWI (Jul 13, 2016)

Anyone using Repashy Gel stuff? Allen is extremely knowledgeable in nutrition, I would assume it is a good product. Question is, do the torts like it?


----------



## Kori5 (Jul 13, 2016)

I have it but my tortoise doesn't like it. But he doesn't like Mazuri .


----------



## BrianWI (Jul 13, 2016)

He is a food snob


----------



## Kori5 (Jul 14, 2016)

BrianWI said:


> He is a food snob


Yes . But I still offer him, maybe he'll change his mind. It is good stuff, has all kinds of weeds and flowers. But honestly the smell is awful.


----------

